# Opinions on getting Aphonopelma hentzi (sling) as my first tarantula.



## Beedrill (Feb 8, 2018)

So I am seriously considering getting A. hentzi as my first tarantula.

I have done quite a bit of research about their care and maintenance as well as their general attitude. They are also native to where I live and I've never had any issues with the ones I've encountered in the wild (i.e. never had threat posture, though I have noted that they are pretty "bolty" if you aren't patient with them). I recently found some slings available online from Jamie's Tarantulas, and I'm very interested. 

However, I have also read in a lot of places that newcomers to the hobby should start with things like Rose Hairs, Curly Hairs, Pink Toes, or Mex. Red Knee. So I am conflicted about weather or not I should buy. 

I'm also a little worried about it being a sling. I have experience with keeping other small arthropods with similar needs (Goody Harvestman, Our local species of scorpion {unk}, Cellar Spider, Black Widow, and I actually kept a wild caught A. hentzi for a few days once, but I could tell it really badly wanted out of the enclosure so I let it go back where I found it.), but I've never dealt with a tarantula sling specifically, but have always wanted that exact species as a baby. I just don't want to buy something that I will accidentally kill or that will be super unhappy at the drop of a hat.

Anyone with experience with this species or similar, please give your input and weather or not you think a beginner could manage to keep one. 

Thanks so much in advance,
Beedrill


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 8, 2018)

One downside is growth rate. A. hentzi take a decade to mature in some cases

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 8, 2018)

Great first spider choice, but I would not start with a sling simply because they grow sooooooo slowly. I’ve seen juveniles around at expos a few times, around 2 inches or so for $15-20, which might be a better choice if you’re hooked on them. Another option is getting a wild caught A. chalcodes female, which usually go for $35-40, and are a similar species.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 8, 2018)

The Aphonopelma species need to be bought as fully grown adults. They’re the slowest growing tarantulas out of all of them.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Feb 8, 2018)

As others have said, they grow very slowly. If you are going to start with a sling, then I would get a second one that grows faster so you won’t be bored. I recommend a G. pulchripes or an A. genic. as a second because they grow faster and are more active. I really got into keeping Ts about two years ago and I started with 4 slings. A B. hamorii, a B. emilia, a G. pulchripes, and an A. genic. The B. hamorii is a fraction of the size of the other 3. The A. genic is the largest (5” DLS now) and is also the most entertaining. If I would have started only with the B. hamorii sling, I think I would have lost interest in the hobby pretty fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Noodile (Feb 8, 2018)

You could get couple of slings and a juvenile. Lets be honest you will probably end up like the rest of us with a shelf full of tarantulas in a couple of months anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## thevez2 (Feb 8, 2018)

A. hentzi is one of my favorite recommendations for a first T.  But as others have mentioned, they grow too slowly to consider getting a sling as your first.  2" minimum.

Likely, anything you found in the wild, would have been a mature male, and that would explain why they were always trying to get out.  In order to find a female, you'd need to coax one out of a burrow.

If you want to start with a sling, I'd suggest G. pulchripes (chaco goldenknee).  They grow relatively quickly and are rather docile.  If you want to start with something larger like 2-3", then I'd suggest G. pulchripes, A. chalcodes (desert blond), B. albopilosum (curlyhair), or B hamorii (Mexican redknee).  Yeah, there are a lot more other species I'd recommend as well. But I'd want to know more of what you are looking for before I go any further.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for the great input everybody. I was aware of the super slow growth rate before hand. Actually, that was one thing that really attracted me to the species. I get super attached to critters...
I was (desperately :I) hoping to try to _slowly_ work my way into the hobby in spite of the fact that I'm literally already obsessed and don't even have any. For that reason, I figured a young one with a lot of life ahead of it would be a descent idea. That being said, I know of one local shop that carries tarantulas and I have been checking in every now and again for a B. Albopilosum, and will likely pick one up if I ever find one. 

Either way, I'm not necessarily worried about boredom. I have a few other animals (mostly reptiles) already, so I have plenty to keep me busy/entertained. 

As for what I'm looking for in a tarantula, I'd really like to get something that will eat well and given time, be handleable. I know that handling is a bit controversial, but I wouldn't intend on handling often. In fact I may chicken out all together XD. *Note: Absolutely not afraid of spiders, they just make me pretty nervous when they bolt.* 
My core worry is not hat I will be dissatisfied with the tarantula, my core worry is that I wont be able to keep it happy.

I'm a big believer in tough love and I want to be 100% certain before I ruin any creature's life, so if anyone wants to just flat out forbid me from getting a sling of this species just let me know .

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## thevez2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> so if anyone wants to just flat out forbid me from getting a sling of this species just let me know


So long as you are aware that your 1/4"-1/2" sling is going to stay under an inch for several years, and you are good with that, no worries.  Most new keepers want the instant gratification that comes with owning a big spider and don't have the patience to wait out an Aphonoplema.  Sounds like you're hooked now, as I was before I got my first.  You'll be getting a couple very shortly anyway, so go ahead and get the sling, then get a bigger one of a different species. the bigger one will help satiate you while you wait out the sling!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 8, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> I figured a young one with a lot of life ahead of it would be a descent idea.


If you got an _adult_ female, you could still have in excess of 20 years with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ccTroi (Feb 8, 2018)

@Beedrill If you’re going to pick up an A. hentzi sling, you might as well pick up a B. albopilosum and G. pulchripes, too! Awesome T’s to show off (display). I find that these species are generally laid back and takes a lot to have them kick hairs or take a threat pose. Having said that, occasional handling is safe compared to other “handleable” species. However, each tarantula is different, but you should be able to read your T as it grows under your care! 

It’s been 10 months since I purchased two of my B. albopilosum slings at 1/4”. Today, they are just over 2.25” and eat well! They grew out of their burrowing tendency as they grew. These two like to wander out of their deli cups... thinking they’ll escape.
It’s been 11 months since I purchased my four G. pulchripes at 1/3”. Today, the biggest of the four is 2.25”, and the smallest is 1.25”. Awesome eaters, too! Like albos, they grew out of their burrowing tendency as they grew. All four of these slings like to wander out their deli cups, which I always chuckle at.
I feed my slings at least once a week with generously sized pre-killed prey until they were 3/4” in which I offered small, live roaches. They are kept at room temperature (68-76F).

I hope I’m able to convince you in getting a B. albopilosum and G. pulchripes in addition to your A. hentzi!  Welcome to the hobby!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 8, 2018)

cold blood said:


> If you got an _adult_ female, you could still have in excess of 20 years with it.


True enough!


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 8, 2018)

ccTroi said:


> @Beedrill If you’re going to pick up an A. hentzi sling, you might as well pick up a B. albopilosum and G. pulchripes, too! Awesome T’s to show off (display). I find that these species are generally laid back and takes a lot to have them kick hairs or take a threat pose. Having said that, occasional handling is safe compared to other “handleable” species. However, each tarantula is different, but you should be able to read your T as it grows under your care!
> 
> It’s been 10 months since I purchased two of my B. albopilosum slings at 1/4”. Today, they are just over 2.25” and eat well! They grew out of their burrowing tendency as they grew. These two like to wander out of their deli cups... thinking they’ll escape.
> It’s been 11 months since I purchased my four G. pulchripes at 1/3”. Today, the biggest of the four is 2.25”, and the smallest is 1.25”. Awesome eaters, too! Like albos, they grew out of their burrowing tendency as they grew. All four of these slings like to wander out their deli cups, which I always chuckle at.
> ...


Wow that's some super helpful info! Thank you especially for the info on sling feeding and behavior.

Yeah, you guys are definitely trying to get me in trouble with the wife! XD Right now I'm allowed only one. 
I will definitely be getting a B. albopilosum one day, and I'll start looking into G. pulchripes. I'm sure I'll be hooked soon enough.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 8, 2018)

Seriously though, if you get just one....G. pulchripes is an outstanding choice.....They grow faster then most beginners and get a little larger...they have a ridiculous feeding response, even as slings (many beginner slings aren't like this)...and as the colors come in they just keep getting better and better looking.













Resized952016101495235205



__ cold blood
__ Oct 15, 2016
__ 1



						little pulchripes
					
















G. pulchripes #3



__ cold blood
__ Nov 11, 2017
__ 1






A close second IMO is B. albopilosum.  They grow better than most other Brachys and much faster than most Aphonopelma...they are also the other really good eating beginner sling.













albo



__ cold blood
__ Jun 13, 2017
__ 3



						B. albopilosum
					
















curly hair



__ cold blood
__ Nov 4, 2017
__ 1



						I like how albos look in pics
					




Both of these also tend to be active, constantly rearranging things and digging...and both tend to be quite docile for the most part....as long as you aren't a cricket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightshady (Feb 8, 2018)

You’re going to end up with a bunch anyway (I said I was only getting one and now have six), so just get that one and one or two others that don’t grow at the speed of continental drift.

I’d recommend a GBB (C. cyaneopubescens) and maybe a Geniculata or avicularia/Versicolor.

Also, don’t worry about getting a sling. It’s cool to watch them grow and they’re not as fragile as you might think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 8, 2018)

@cold blood I just googled images of adult G. pulchripes. Don't know how I've never seen one before, because they are really pretty! Definitely adding it to my wish-list (which is growing extensive) if nothing else.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 8, 2018)

@Nightshady I'll get there, I'm sure. I have also looked at the GBB because they are sooooooo pretty! They are already on the wish-list!

Honestly. avicularia seem to be the most common tarantulas available around here. I've even seen them in Petsmart. 
I'll get one of them eventually as well (not from Petsmart though). Their cute, and I'll need some fast, arboreal, tarantula experience before I get my dream tarantula; *Poecilotheria metallica!* But that's gonna be a long time coming.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightshady (Feb 8, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> @Nightshady I'll get there, I'm sure. I have also looked at the GBB because they are sooooooo pretty! They are already on the wish-list!
> 
> Honestly. avicularia seem to be the most common tarantulas available around here. I've even seen them in Petsmart.
> I'll get one of them eventually as well (not from Petsmart though). Their cute, and I'll need some fast, arboreal, tarantula experience before I get my dream tarantula; *Poecilotheria metallica!* But that's gonna be a long time coming.


GBB was my first T and is still my favorite. I would highly recommend it as a first T, especially a sling as they change so much as they grow.


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 8, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> Honestly. avicularia seem to be the most common tarantulas available around here. I've even seen them in Petsmart.
> I'll get one of them eventually as well (not from Petsmart though). Their cute, and I'll need some fast, arboreal, tarantula experience before I get my dream tarantula; *Poecilotheria metallica!* But that's gonna be a long time coming.


_Avicularia_ are a fine first arboreal, but _Psalmopoeus_ behave more similarly to _Poecilotheria_ if that is your ultimate goal. (I would not recommend _Psalmopoeus_ as a first tarantula, because they are a bit fast and feisty, but they are a great bridge to OW arboreals.)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 8, 2018)

@Ungoliant Ooooh, thanks for the advice. Also, I dig the profile pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke Alexander (Feb 8, 2018)

[QUOTE="Beedrill, Their cute, and I'll need some fast, arboreal, tarantula experience before I get my dream tarantula; *Poecilotheria metallica!* But that's gonna be a long time coming.[/QUOTE]
 My wife just got me one for our year anniversary. Just re house him/her a couple days ago. Sooo stoked to have a P. Metallica in my collection. My first old world too.


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 8, 2018)

@Luke Alexander 
Awesome dude! They are simply the coolest looking tarantula available in my opinion. Although it's not really fair to say that. They're all cool in their own way. I guess that's kind of what makes them so appealing!


----------



## Luke Alexander (Feb 8, 2018)

yea they defiantly are, and in my opinion as long as you do your research and know what your getting into, you will be fine. Slings aren’t hard to take care of. Make sure they get water and food and a proper set up and they will do fine. I just ordered a megaphobema robustum sling from Jamie’s tarantulas today. That will be my 7th tarantula.


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 8, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> Also, I dig the profile pic!


Thanks! It's Muffet from _Undertale_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 8, 2018)

@Ungoliant 
Yeah man, she was the first boss I got legitimately stuck on. Of coarse I kinda suck at Undertale. Beat the pacifist route though!
Amazing game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 9, 2018)

@Luke Alexander 
Place those plants on the ground...this is where it will want to make its home.    Only avics and their close relatives tend to make their homes at elevated positions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 9, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> @Luke Alexander
> Awesome dude! They are simply the coolest looking tarantula available in my opinion. Although it's not really fair to say that. They're all cool in their own way. I guess that's kind of what makes them so appealing!


Ever see a diversipes sling/juvie?


----------



## Luke Alexander (Feb 9, 2018)

cold blood said:


> @Luke Alexander
> Place those plants on the ground...this is where it will want to make its home.    Only avics and their close relatives tend to make their homes at elevated positions.


I will do that, thanks for the tip. I had aboreal in my head, even though I read that they are more terrestrial when they are slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Feb 9, 2018)

Where are you in Oklahoma @Beedrill ?  I'm in Moore and would be glad to help you out with your first.  I have a tiny hentzi sling for free as well as a bunch of other stuff.  Hit me up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 9, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> Yeah man, she was the first boss I got legitimately stuck on.


_"If she invites you to her parlor, excuse yourself."_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 9, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> @cold blood I just googled images of adult G. pulchripes. Don't know how I've never seen one before, because they are really pretty! Definitely adding it to my wish-list (which is growing extensive) if nothing else.


Hi












Oh, hey. I didn’t see you there.



__ Moakmeister
__ Jan 3, 2018
__ 2

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 9, 2018)

[QUOTE "z32upgrader, post: 2751300, member: 63453"]Where are you in Oklahoma @Beedrill ?  I'm in Moore and would be glad to help you out with your first.  I have a tiny hentzi sling for free as well as a bunch of other stuff.  Hit me up![/QUOTE]

@z32upgrader Woah! You mean it? I'll message you!


----------



## z32upgrader (Feb 9, 2018)

> @z32upgrader Woah! You mean it? I'll message you!


See ya tomorrow! Feel free to creep on my YouTube Channel until then.  New feeding video will be live in twenty minutes or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 9, 2018)

@z32upgrader 
Awesome!


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 10, 2018)

Well everyone, here it is! Thanks to @z32upgrader I now have a little bitty A. hentzi sling! 

Say hello to Phiny 
(in some years when I can confirm gender, I'll either update it to Phinias if male, or Philomena for female. Or it might just stick over the next decade. XD)





(Sorry about picture quality...iPhone)

Super happy to have the little thing skittering around in its deli cup. Thanks everyone for your time and advise. I'll probably make another addition in the Spring. (or sooner if I cave to the addiction or find something too good to pass up on.) 

And again thanks @z32upgrader for the tour of your amazing collection and for all the helpful advice and tips while I was there. And of coarse for Phiny!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 10, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> Well everyone, here it is! Thanks to @z32upgrader I now have a little bitty A. hentzi sling!
> 
> Say hello to Phiny
> (in some years when I can confirm gender, I'll either update it to Phinias if male, or Philomena for female. Or it might just stick over the next decade. XD)
> ...


Awww. I live in the state where you can find those, although in my urban area I've never seen one. I like the look of the hentzi more than the chalcodes, since the hentzi has black legs and abdomen and the tan carapace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Feb 10, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> Well everyone, here it is! Thanks to @z32upgrader I now have a little bitty A. hentzi sling!
> 
> Say hello to Phiny
> (in some years when I can confirm gender, I'll either update it to Phinias if male, or Philomena for female. Or it might just stick over the next decade. XD)
> ...


Very happy to have been the one to get you hooked.  Come visit your dealer when you need your next fix.  
By the way, Phiny's birthday, more or less, was July 9th 2016.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 10, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> Awww. I live in the state where you can find those, although in my urban area I've never seen one. I like the look of the hentzi more than the chalcodes, since the hentzi has black legs and abdomen and the tan carapace.


Well that's another thing I really like about A. hentzi. Having caught plenty of them in the wild to observe for short times, I have seen a little bit of variation in their colors. Most of them have that shimmering bronze cephalothorax with deep chocolate brown legs, but I've run across some that have darker legs, darker ceohalothorax, even one that was almost a uniform chocolate color with just slightly darker legs. It was really cool. They also seem to have a sort of red outline when they're out in bright light. At least the ones I've seen around here, but their range is pretty extensive as well.
I just really like them.


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 10, 2018)

z32upgrader said:


> Very happy to have been the one to get you hooked.  Come visit your dealer when you need your next fix.
> By the way, Phiny's birthday, more or less, was July 9th 2016.


Will do my man!


----------



## z32upgrader (Feb 10, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> Well that's another thing I really like about A. hentzi. Having caught plenty of them in the wild to observe for short times, I have seen a little bit of variation in their colors. Most of them have that shimmering bronze cephalothorax with deep chocolate brown legs, but I've run across some that have darker legs, darker ceohalothorax, even one that was almost a uniform chocolate color with just slightly darker legs. It was really cool. They also seem to have a sort of red outline when they're out in bright light. At least the ones I've seen around here, but their range is pretty extensive as well.
> I just really like them.


Here's an adult male and female from Bartlesville, OK




Here's an adult female from Sulphur, OK and the mother of your baby.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 10, 2018)

@z32upgrader @Moakmeister 

Yeah that's exactly what I mean! Stinkin' awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 11, 2018)

z32upgrader said:


> Here's an adult male and female from Bartlesville, OK
> View attachment 266053
> View attachment 266054
> 
> ...


Ay that's awesome!
@cold blood have you got any pics of Regina's baby mama?


----------



## cold blood (Feb 11, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> cold blood have you got any pics of Regina's baby mama?


No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 11, 2018)

cold blood said:


> No


Dang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TLSizzle (Apr 6, 2018)

How’s your sling doing @Beedrill ? It shares the same birthday as me!


----------



## z32upgrader (Apr 7, 2018)

TLSizzle said:


> How’s your sling doing @Beedrill ? It shares the same birthday as me!


It passed away suddenly and for no apparent reason.  I didn't have another to offer as a replacement so I sold him a 2.5" B. hamorii male cheaply.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## miamc12321 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ah, that's sad.  Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Beedrill (Apr 11, 2018)

@TLSizzle 
Unfortunately, what has been said above is true. I gave my best shot, but he/she just suddenly died. I was pretty bummed for a while after it happened. However, The B. hamorii that z32upgrader sold me is doing just fine and I hope to get some others eventually as well. Trying to build a house at the moment though, so no money :/ 
Also, sorry for a late reply.

@miamc12321 Yeah I still get a little sad when I think about him/her, but thanks for your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lost Patient (Apr 11, 2018)

You are not by any chance near the Texas Hill Country are you.  Austin maybe, Zookeepers,(in Austin), has the best selection of T's and other inverts I have ever seen in a pet store.  Probably 150+ T's for sale.  If you are out this way I will hook you up with a B. albopilosum if you met me somewhere, that said they are only like $1.99 for 1/2 inch slings at Zookeepers, as well as A. hentzi. I got a few fat 1" slings of B. albopilosum for $3.99 which is a pretty good deal and they are more than this online plus shipping.  Just a shot PM me if you are in the area close enough and want a 1" B.albopilosum.  All that said, my favoriate T to raise is P.irminia because they grow so fast and build very intricate web tunnels, they are arboreal however and pretty fast so maybe not the best first T, but later I would for sure think you would enjoy one if you get into the hobby at any real level.  As far as A. hentzi they are super easy and very hardy spiders, very timid and make great burrows.  Mine will dig all day if anything happens to their perfect burrow.


----------



## Beedrill (Apr 12, 2018)

Lost Patient said:


> You are not by any chance near the Texas Hill Country are you.  Austin maybe, Zookeepers,(in Austin), has the best selection of T's and other inverts I have ever seen in a pet store.  Probably 150+ T's for sale.  If you are out this way I will hook you up with a B. albopilosum if you met me somewhere, that said they are only like $1.99 for 1/2 inch slings at Zookeepers, as well as A. hentzi. I got a few fat 1" slings of B. albopilosum for $3.99 which is a pretty good deal and they are more than this online plus shipping.  Just a shot PM me if you are in the area close enough and want a 1" B.albopilosum.  All that said, my favoriate T to raise is P.irminia because they grow so fast and build very intricate web tunnels, they are arboreal however and pretty fast so maybe not the best first T, but later I would for sure think you would enjoy one if you get into the hobby at any real level.  As far as A. hentzi they are super easy and very hardy spiders, very timid and make great burrows.  Mine will dig all day if anything happens to their perfect burrow.


Unfortunately, I live in Central Oklahoma, so that's quite the drive for me, 5-6 hours. I really appreciate the offer though. Maybe some time this summer I can take a weekend trip down there to see this Zookeepers place. Thanks for the tip!
Also yeah, P.irminia is on my intermediate T wish list. They are stunning to look at!


----------



## Lost Patient (Apr 14, 2018)

"My parents always said that whenever I moved out of their house, I could have as many animals as I wanted.... 
I don't think they realized how seriously I took that."

Fortunately my parents owned a wholesale reptile/exotic animal  business growing up so I was able to have anything I wanted and as long as I would trade another I could pick something else to keep for a while.  So needless to say I had quite a bit of various reptiles and other small exotics growing up.  My dad however is not a big Tarantula fan so I was not allowed to keep any of these and he did not deal with many various species only the basics.  So when I did start collection I went from 1 to over a hundred in less than two years.  When I moved I down sized to about fifteen and made a good chunk of change because I bought everything as slings and sold most as sub-adults or adults.  Anyway yeah if you do head down sometime I am game just let me know.  It is easier to find me on Reddit, the name is Psalmopeus there.


----------

